# Water pump keeps going on and off



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've noticed that my water pump pumps about every 20 minutes or so even when water isn't being drawn, I've never noticed this before.
is there a possibility that I have a split pipe, or could it need something else doing to it,
HELP!

I feel all girlie now, I'm just not a typical techi bloke.

Zoe


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*pump*

hi ,
in our old bessacarr with the seperate water pump this once happened to us and we found the feed pipe from the water tank to the pump was loose and dripping water very slowly and when the water pressure dropped the pump kicked in. use a bit of toilet roll and dab around the pump were it conects to the pump and check connections to taps.

The push fit connectors do come loose over time when the vans used a lot or the pipes are a tight reach- converters dont like to spend money on longer leads  if its the old caravan type and it happens on 12v only its the pump that needs recallibarating , usually done by a small screw in the pump housing, hope this helps.

tamp


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

How much are new pumps if I need one.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If its a pressurised systemit sounds like you got a leak in the system.

One of those awful jobs where you may have to spend days on your knees and take the van apart. Or, you might get lucky and find the leak first time.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Zoe you have either a small leak or the seals are going on your pump.You can check for leaks by wraping toilet paper around joints etc and if no leaks get new seals fitted to the pump
terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Zoe68 said:


> How much are new pumps if I need one.


£30 to 70 plus fitting
terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't forget to check under the 'van, in case its an eternal run of pipe that is leaking.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Your water pump tries to keep pressure in the system all the time. As the pressure gradually drops down the pump will usually clonk a couple of times to bring the pressure back up. I wouldn't worry about it if it only occurs every 20 mins, if it was every 2 mins you would need to have it checked. You can probably turn the pump off at the control panel if it gets on your nerves or keeps you awake and then turn it back on when washing etc.
Regards,
Chris
PS may come to Beehive rally, let you know when time is closer, it's only 15 mins. away from home


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Zoe

It is has already said - you probably have a leak. Search it out asap. Start with the pump - we had that. Ours was a sureflow and they cost about £80 and are easy to fit. 

The second was a split pipe. We now have a connector to make a proper repair but we made do by splitting a 15mm garden hose and then having used silicon sealant we wrapped it around where the pipe was split and then jubilee clipped it on

In the meantime switch the pump off unless you need to draw water

stew


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We were advised that this might happen if our level of water in the van dropped very low and we left the pump on. We did notice the other day when we were running on 'almost empty' that the pump seemed to come on more often than normal, apparently it has something to do with it having to work extra hard to keep the pressure going. Not sure how much truth there is in all this but it seems to apply to us. As soon as we refilled it stopped switching on as often.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Zoe

I don't think that you would need a new pump. I agree with the others and suspect that you have a tiny leak somewhere either inside or outside of the van.

I had a similar problem, but my pump would take a while to switch off once I had turned the taps off. Once I started looking for leaks I found one external leak on my hose connection to underneath water tank, and one internal leak behind my hand basin in the toilet.

I have the old fashioned 12mm hose pipe with metal screwed jubilee clips at the connections. I have developed a great way of tightening all my screwed clips as the old pipe is very hard and stiff, especially when the temperatur is cold. 

My way is to warm the connection with a hairdryer then you will find the screw will turn some more as the warmth on the hose makes it soft. 

Julie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks you lot, looks like I'll be spending the day with the Bog roll tomorrow. :lol: 

Zoe


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

And dont forget the hair dryer,

you could also try a few drops of food dye in the water tank to help you find it the leak, as that is what it probably is.

Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ladyrunner said:


> I have developed a great way of tightening all my screwed clips as the old pipe is very hard and stiff, especially when the temperatur is cold.
> 
> My way is to warm the connection with a hairdryer then you will find the screw will turn some more as the warmth on the hose makes it soft.
> 
> Julie


And I was going to make an appointment at the surgery!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Now thats a good idea Bob,, I'll have a go without first, but if all else fails, a bit of pink die won't kill anyone will it.

I think I might have a split pipe, as I had full pipes when we had her towed away earlir in the year, No one at the dealership thought to empty the pipes, and we had -10 so I reckon it could have happened then.
 
Zoe


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

We had an old Herald with a pump that used to clonk every now and then, never did find a leak. I believe the pump seals were just a bit tired and it lost pressure so it was putting it back.

Alec


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, you can lose pressure if the inlet seals in the pump get weak or a bit dirty.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG looks like all of my girlie skills are going to be needed here!

8O


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I had a simiiar problem but it wasn't every 20 minutes but every couple of hours. Seals on the pump needed replacing, no problems since.
Good luck
Ian


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you every one

Zoe


----------

